# Overly aggressive GW sales staff



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi all,
I know we all joke sometimes about how aggressive GW sales staff can be, but today just took the cake. I was in the Chicago Battle Bunker and the sales people were all over me like a cheap suit. There's one younger American who works there -- could be named Kyle or Scott or something -- who's like a leech. 

I don't know which is worse, when one of them follows you around, or when they trade off. They make it almost impossible to just stroll around the store and have a look-see.

It was truly an unpleasant experience. They keep peppering you with questions and making suggestions for purchases. It's insane how pushy and clingy they are. It's gotten much, much worse than it used to be.

In any case, I'm going to call GW Customer Service on Monday to complain. Who knows? They might call the store and praise them for their sales techniques. But, maybe not.

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## BloodANgels89 (Jun 16, 2008)

That's ALL sales where commission is used, or just poor sales tactics, you're only supposed to "bother" a customer once, twice if they reside near you for some time, other then that, they will most likely walk away with nothing.


----------



## Wolfgang_Molder (Mar 3, 2008)

Well there was one guy at my CLGS (crappy local game store) called dave who the first time i walked in to pick up $15 worth of paint had a pile of boxes taller than me (over $400 worth) trying to push it on me, he kept it up and eventually i just told him that if he wanted to make suggestions that's fine but if he pulls one box off the shelf, i leave, he never bothered me again lol. I know they are enthusiastic about the hobby and want to sell their stuff and so they go a bit mental when they see someone new walk into the store, but it gets to the point where it is just harrasment.


----------



## The Blackadder (Jan 8, 2009)

I have never had this problem before mind you I only ever get into a LGS once or twice a year so I normally have a very good idea of what I need.


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

I used to go to the Battle Bunker here in Memphis...until they closed it, but I never really had an unpleasant experiance at that location...always very helpful and never really "pestering" me. Really miss the Bunker here...


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

well taking GWs side I have to say that if the staff can't keep selling products then there is the danger of cuts and lay offs especially now. there just trying to do there job but theres always going to be the odd one who is just plain ignorant of the trouble hes causing


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

I've only been to two GWs since there are none in my home state. The one in Orange County was great with staff who were helpful and friendly, but not pests. The LA battle bunker though was very irritating, with one guy having the gall to try to chisel me for a White Dwarf subscription! :scare:


----------



## son of nocturne (May 23, 2009)

The sales staff over here in the UK are just the same. various ways in different stores pushy in Birmingham but in Newport relaxed unless they see you lookin for help then it is informed advice not pushy sales


----------



## anarchyfever (May 24, 2008)

Thats strange, I hear a lot about GW staff being undertrained and pushy sales staff in America, Over here in England you need to know all of the 3 main systems rules, have painted armies and play all 3, You get something like a 3 week sales course where you learn good sale management and your taught never to harress the customer, and that goes for all stores.

I'm starting to think that the GW stores in England have closer bonds


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I can kinda sympathise with the redshirts. I work in a commision based shop and its not nice when you don't meet your target. Especialy when the manager gets on your back about it.

That said we never, ever follow a customer around the shop unless they have asked for our help. (I work in a jewelery shop so because everything is locked in glass cabinets the customers can't physicaly buy anything without a member of staff there). Basicaly all you do is say "hi" when they walk in, let them look for a while and then ask if they need help, once, if they don't need help you don't bother 'em until they come to you.

That said when the sale "begins" as it were we do have to talk about other things for the customer to buy like insuarance, matching earings, gift boxes and stuff like that. It isn't always nice but we get in trouble if we don't ask.

I suppose it's probably similar in GW, if they don't ask you to buy a WD, they haven't done there job and will get in trouble. Same with pre-orders and promotions and stuff.

Another trend I have noticed from this forum is that American GW stores tend to have pushier staff while us Brits have it easy (well...). I don't know why this is, just an observation.

So in summary to this rather long winded post, don't be to hard on the poor redshirts and also Britain>America :laugh:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've never been in an actual Games Workshop store. However, aggressive sales are easily deterred by simply being a dick-- and this is the one time I condone being a dick for the sake of dickery. I don't mean yell at them or be hostile-- I mean make their job so difficult that they leave you alone. Whenever I get an aggressive salesperson in any store, I insist they go look and try to find something that's been out of print for ages, or is impossible to get ahold of. And I don't let up, and they eventually figure out that I'm just giving back the aggressive no-sale that they're pushing. 

So, taking that idea, put them to work looking for the RTB01 box in a warehouse. Tell them you're not leaving until they get on a computer and look for it. And be an ass about it-- tell them that their customer service is crap if they won't even try, when they tell you it's been out of production since '92. Then, when they can't find it, tell them that they obviously didn't try hard enough-- if they tried searching as aggressively as they try selling stuff in the store, then they'd be able to find it. And they'll get the message at that point.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Calamari said:


> I can kinda sympathise with the redshirts. I work in a commision based shop and its not nice when you don't meet your target. Especialy when the manager gets on your back about it.


Agreed, the manager is probably watching them to make sure they do push people for sales.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

this is why I avoid GW's, I only go to 1 Local independent store, and the guy there is great, if someone new comes in he'll ask *once* "you need any help at all?", if they say no its a simple "ok, give me a shout if you need anything" (they don't literally have to shout of course), and thats it, its then up to the customer if they need help.

but redshirts (technically blueshirts or blackshirts now, I haven't seen a redshirt in years) are usually just annoying asses who have no idea what there doing, or really don't want to be doing what there doing


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, that sound awful.
In Australia, at least at my local shop (not sure about inner-city ones), they're all fine.
I mean, a few of them are clearly TRYING to sell you things, but they're not hounding you or anything, just nudging towards the sale.

I remember once I was sold Battle for Macragge, I was told there were a bunch of Gaunts, a few Genestealers, and some Space marines.
I was NOT, however, told that they were the crappy 2-piece models that I had no desire for.
That's the worst I've seen, and that was merely neglectful information.


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

Calamari, I used to live in Cornwall and go to school in plymouth. If you went to the Plymouth store a several years ago, they had a manager who was an absolute ass! Basically went on a power trip. I think he has been replaced now.

I have not stepped foot inside a GW store in five years, except for paint runs. The prices and the people put me off going in. When I still went they were red shirts and they would offer advice on what to buy, but the easy way was to tell them how much you wanted to spend, and then they were actually useful.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 23, 2009)

yeh in australia they arnt that bad at all but i havnt been in one of their stores in some time as the closest is 3 hours away so i mostly go to the local toyworld (lol, toys are for kids silly) to get everything


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

GW were one of the first UK companies to pick up on the U.S. style of shop greetings (or harrasement depending how you feel). I used to find it anoying when I was younger, and even more so now that I'm older and wiser, apparently. The down side is they don't just greet you, they latch on to you like a fly on s**t. 

Being male, I don't shop, I buy. 99 times out of 100 I know exactly what I want and the quantity I want and will go out and buy this, whatever shop or product it is. I don't particulary want to have an in depth talk about what I am buying and the army I am building and so forth. Nor do I wish to hear about what they think is a good tactical choice or whatever. They have got better in recent years of leaving me alone but that could be that I have got better at avoiding eye contact and moving away from them in store.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

As I understand it, the UK GW stores are actually really good...but it;s always been my experience (and I've heard numerous complaints from other Americans) that GE stores over here are all like this. The staff are too pressured to make sales and either don't know when or aren't allowed to back the hell off.

I'm not saying every GW is like that...just every one I've ever been to. This is one reason I shop online...I'm not a people person, but at least if I do have to deal with someone I know I'm getting Neal or Gareth or someone else with authority and a vested interest in keeping me happy.


All that said, GW's hotline customer service is top notch. Time and again they've bent over backwards to send me replacement parts (even whole models) without any attitude or problem. Always courteous and eager to do what they need to do to set things right.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

At my FLGS the GW guys are pretty chill; they just let the product sell itself, and are more than helpful if someone asks something of them. For the most part, they just let the players come in and have a good time, and usually only offer advice to newcomers or people who actually say they don't know what they want.


----------



## HivefleetIngensus (Mar 3, 2009)

I've only been to 1 GW strore, and they were quite helpful. Maybe Canada is more like Engalnd when it comes to GW's staff. Not entirely, I still have heard some stories of bad staff, but it seems not as many stories. That just based off my experience, maybe I'm right, maybe I'm wrong. :dunno:


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

the staff at the gw i go to are generally 
"hello , anything i can help you with" 
but after that they dont particuly bother anyone 
well thats from the experience ive had

p.s oh almost forgot but sometimes when your purchising something they'll be like 
"want to buy the new white dwarf, paint etc"



chaoz


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Last and only time I was in a GW store was when I was 13, and that was in Denmark so I don't really know how they are there now 
But here in Norway, We only have a GW in the Capital city, and thats not where I live, so it's not a problem.
What we have, is a local store ( Outland ), where the staff is relaxed and never press. I have many times just gone into the store, purely to talk with the staffmember who deals with warhammer, and I often meet him in our gamingclub 
They are also really helpful, you just need to ask ^^
The only negative thing with the store, is that they suck at ordering stuff for you 
I'm glad I'm not in America when I'm gonna buy my warhammers ^^ Sounds like crap xD


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Epatus said:


> Calamari, I used to live in Cornwall and go to school in plymouth. If you went to the Plymouth store a several years ago, they had a manager who was an absolute ass! Basically went on a power trip. I think he has been replaced now.


Nope same guy and same 'tude. Luckily he never works the vet nights anymore so I don't see him.



Chaoz94 said:


> p.s oh almost forgot but sometimes when your purchising something they'll be like
> "want to buy the new white dwarf, paint etc"


That is just good salesmanship and I don't find that pushy at all, many times I've walked out forgetting paint and glue lol.

Still most of the staff (including aforementioned manager, but he's the exception I think) in my GW are recruited from the hardcore regulars (you know the ones that are in there all day everyday  ). The thing is Plymouth lacks any real gaming club (for 40k and WFB) which means that all the players kind of congregate at the local GW. This means that I can actualy hold a 40k related conversation with a shirt and not walk out with a years subscription to WD and starter sets for all three games.

An example of this is when I said that I wanted to start WFB, the shirt didn't start going on about the Skull Pass. He actualy got a couple of armies out of the shop's cupboard and taught me to play with a full army. I actualy ask him how to put an army together and what he would recommend. (I promptly ignored this advice though as shiney syndrome kicked in :laugh

I guess it all depends on who you get put do try and see it from the staff member's point of view. The management can instill the fear of god into his/her staff and they'll jump through hoops to stay on their good side. Even then the managers have to do their job because if the shop doesn't perform it's the managers job on the line.

Being pestered is irritating, but they are only doing as they are told in the end.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I dont want to put anyone's nose out of joint, but in the case were you feel that a member of GW staff is being pushy in trying to get a sale, you should take this up firstly with the person doing it and secondly if you have no joy then ask to speak to the manager and explain how it makes you feel. Ultimately the sales person is only trying to do there job which is to sell goods to customers, but if you feel they are being too forceful then you need to tell someone in that store at that time, more often than not you will not complain after the fact and the longer it is since the incident the less likely it is you will do anything about it and the person whos being pushy will carry on.

Just remember its nothing personal, they are not picking on you,they are just doing what they are paid to do and in the current climate they cant risk upsetting management,politely ask them "help another customer as you are fine and that you will give them a shout if you need anything".

i dont think calling customer service or writing a letter to head office in this case will achieve much, if anything it will just confirm what the management have asked their staff to do,Ok it may have put your noses out of joint but you would be surprised how easy it is to push a customer to get a sale from them, i have seen countless people walk away with a far more expensive piece of equipment than they came into buy thanks to pushy sales men, it leaves a bitter taste in my mouth but it works on some people.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree that the staff are very keen on sales. But here in the UK they are very subtle about it, not pushy or pestery at-all. I've been in GW Belfast, Liverpool, Birmingham, and Warhammer World itself, and the conversations tend to go like this....
shirt-hi mate what you at
me-not much, dropping in to see the place, get some models for my chaos/orks/empire
-cool, seen the new (kit of watever race I mentioned)
-yes it looks awesome, bit pricey/I may get it
-right mate, take your time and call me if you need anything

Piece of cake! BUT I have seen what they can do with parents who have money to burn and an 11-14 year old kid who has just passed the shop and rather likes what he sees. Once this mum got her son a SM megaforce (do they still call them that?) plus a vindicator, CC termies, Calgar, and a shitload of paints, brushes, glue etc. The kid had only been aware of the hobby 40 minutes like! It does annoy me somewhat that they can make killer sales like that and still charge us purists extortionate amounts for core materials and models, like those FECKING GREATSWORDS AT £25 FOR TEN!!!!


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Flippin 'eck. Thats the equivilent of me selling a £2000 ring on credit, with insuarance, jewelery cleaner and a gift box.

I bet that shirt needed a lie down after that, I know I would :laugh:


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

I've been to most of the GW stores in California, and there's a very easy way to make sure they never pester you about anything - Tell them you've been playing since 2nd ed. 

GW: Hi, welcome to Games Workshop!
Me: Uh, hi.
GW: What brings you in today? Do you have any experience with our game systems?
Me: I've been playing since 2nd edition.
GW: *Blinks* Oh.... Wow... Um, yeah, let me know if you need anything...

Most of the kids I've met that work at GW stores were still in diapers when 2nd ed came out, and have only heard of it in whispered rumors and hushed tones. Invoking it's terrible reputation is like yelling "Slaanesh" during an Imperial mass.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

XD
I've been playing since mid-3rd ed.
I've been INTERESTED since late 2nd ed.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I've only ever been to one GW in America, in New York and the staff were helpful but not pushy at all. Then in the three or four other GW I've been to one was in France so I couldn't speak French very well then. The others were all in Britain and are fine, I mean occasionaly they can be overly helpful but not particularly irritating. For me anyway.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Hehe - I started playing rogue trader - I dug out a load of RTB01 sprues from a box when moving house the other day and was overcome with nostalgia. Wish I still had my rulebook!

As for my GW experiences, I think it's general practice in the UK for them to come up and ask if there's anything you need help with, if you want them to leave you alone, you just have to know how to politely say no.

I always find a "Hi there, yeah man I'm just having a look thanks" works wonders.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I tend to find the best approach is to just say, "Just browsing mate, cheers". Works every time for me locally. I have met idiots working in GW shops before but they tend to be the minority and often don't seem to be there 6 months down the line.

Possibly my most unusual 'overly aggressive sales staff' moment was a year or so back in Boots (a chemist for non-UK folk). When I entered the shop I was immediately flanked by a sales girl who looked like a cross between Jordan and a satsuma on my left and a security guard about 3 paces behind. I'd gone in dressed in jeans and a t-shirt (so no stealing coat or anything) looking for some perfume the missus had requested for her birthday.

Anyway, tried the normal, "No thanks, just browsing" but apparently the girl had selective hearing. She caught hold of my arm and directed me to each and every one of her favourite products in the shop, the whole time I was trying to dislodge the freaky dimwit from my arm and the security guard was busy craning his neck to try and watch both of my hands from behind in case I stole some make-up or perhaps groped the sales assistant or something, who knows.

After about 15 minutes of this I managed to get rid of the orange dimwit and grabbed the perfume I had come in for, paid for it and left. Only to find knuckles the security guard followed me out of the shop and down the street. He hadn't said a word the whole time and I had been constantly watched by him so why he was following me I don't know. Anyway we got back to the car 5 minutes walk from Boots and he is still following me. I had been in a pretty good mood but was fairly irritated by now so told him to "fuck off before I chinned him" or something similar. Nothing. Tried again, "look mate, I can't take you home, the missus doesn't like pets and you certainly don't look like you are house-trained, so do me a favour and fuck off". He didn't like this and starts advancing only for his little radio to start talking about someone stealing something on the highstreet, at which point he broke in to a run that made him look like a lopsided gibbon and left. Bunch of twats I reckon!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

That's fucking ridiculous.
I would have pushed the girl away!


----------



## Wolfgang_Molder (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's a good idea, next time, lick your hand and shove it in her face, she won't hang around for very long


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Whenever I'm in GW I'm usually wearing earphones of some sort, which makes it very easy to ignore that pushy red shirt after the initial "Can I help you?" question. You have to take them off when actually making a purchase though, and this is when I get caught. "Do you need any paints? Have you seen our new washes? What about some IG allies? Would you like the new Abnett novel? I have a spare kidney you could buy..." 

As the old adage goes, "Just say No!"


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Hey, the Southend arn't pushy at all, that is untill you actually buy something then they try and sell everything else. Only sometimes though.

I'm taking all these comments in as I've applied at the Southend GW *Takes cover from shrapnel* I've apparently passed the interview and now am being evaluated soon. I have to sit in the shop for 2 hours so they can see how I handle customers.

If you live in the Southend area, don't give me hassle =D


----------



## godofwar (Mar 23, 2008)

Calamari said:


> I can kinda sympathise with the redshirts.


Don't they wear blueshirts????

Anyway I find it funny especially with new staff members hovering around you the first time you enter after they start. I used to work for GW back in 96, when it was redshirts, you had to know both main systems and have knowledge of the other smaller systems. Now you have to collect all 3 main systems know the rules attend a sales course and have a CRC.

But back in 96 you where told say hi smile and ask if they wanted any help other than that that was it..


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

To add to my earlier post, I havent attended a sales course and I only know one system, 40k. I even stated this in the interview. However they are still interested in seeing how I deal with customers as they have called me back to the secondary interview. It was also agreed that I'd take lessons in the other systems if I did get the job.

EDIT: It's only a part-time position though, I probably should of said that :biggrin:


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

I just visited my first GW store, and I was slightly disappointed with the heavy, warm atmosphere and the strange black and red painting style of the decor.
The GW guy asked us some questions, but once my friend said he played DE, the guy said "oh..." and retreated.
But then this 10-12 year old slid into his place and pestered us instead, asking the usual "What army. Do we paint? Don't get that one, etc." Why is there always one of these kids in the LGS that I visit? 
Maybe the 'kid' is in on the action, and get a pay-off the the GW guy?


----------



## Azhrar (Jun 8, 2009)

I normally prefer going to independant stores rather than GW copenhagen, since the few times where i have visited the store, the staff seemed more interested in chatting in between themselves than actually selling any of their goods. 

Which I actually find equally frustrating. Mind you this is 4-5 years back, not sure how they are these days.


----------



## NecronLover (Jun 7, 2009)

*That's Never Happened...*

I've never had that quite happen to me (outside of Walmart  ). Then again, I don't have a GW, I have a small hobby shop :biggrin:. My advice is when an employee is bothering you, point at the ground or some place behind you to get his attention, then sneak off. :laugh: 






Works every time...


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

As an ex-GW staffer I can sympathise with the staff who are set very high standards and have KPI's ("key performance indicators" such as intro games, painting lessons and core game sales) to hit. They can get disciplined if they fail to hit these with any regularity.

I always (and I can safely say the same for almost everyone I ever worked with/for there) enjoyed talking to the customers and became friends with many of them outside work. It's a pleasure to talk to people about a hobby you enjoy so the key is balancing the "enjoying a chat" with "trying to get them excited about stuff and spending some money". Usually this isn't hard as you are genuinely excited about the stuff yourself.

I go to 2 stores, one of which has had a lot of new staff over the past year (in fact I think they are all new). The staff there seem to be more interested in trying to sell me stuff rather than trying to make my acquaintence (and then sell me more stuff :biggrin, this may be coloured by my less charitable attitude towards GW of late though.


----------



## norest4thewicked (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah, US GW seriously hires the most untalented monkeys they could possibly pull of the fucking streey, i mean they will hire people that either waaaay to under trained or a douche, but then theres a nice person. If you have a nice or "normal" employee well then you are lucky... some GWs have some serious issues with staff and the way they handle things


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Just to be clear, I think we all understand that GW employees are only trying to do their jobs.

But I think it's fair to complain when they do their jobs poorly (or when GW encourages them to do so by presusring them the way they do)

I still remember going into a store and having the peachfuzzed clerk immediately accost me with an over-excited greeting and offer of help. That's fine, I'm used to it, I don't mind. I'd probably take it unfavorably if I wasn't greeted and asked if I needed help. I tell the kid it's alright and I know what I'm looking for, so I don't need help.

His response to me, telling him I know exactly what I'm looking for?
He offers to sit me down and teach me to play...apropos of nothing. What was it about "No thanks, I know exactly what I'm looking for, I don't need help" reads as "I wonder if he'll teach me how to play."

I look at him, shake my head and explain that I've been gaming longer than he's been shaving...truth be told, maybe longer than he's been breathing. I help run one of the fastest growing 40k communities on the web and answer a dozen rules questions a day (or did before Deathklokk and Cabbage and the others came around to field them for me :grin: )

"Oh, well have you heard about--"
"Yes...GW made us take the pictures down about a week before your manager got the info packet on them. I just want to buy some models."
"You can pre-order--"
"Go away."


----------



## Qualtor (May 21, 2009)

haha, well, I can't really speak with experience, for I've only been to 1 store in my life twice (lol) and going again next month. Employees here is the Netherlands seem fine, they helped me paint my first miniture, did a good job. I also played a couple of games with them, and then they tell me: 'Sorry, we can't play more games' 'You first need to buy a army'

People here are very helpful and friendly, and the guys surely had experience.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

That seems a little confronting Qualtor.
I certainly wouldn't have been happy if they said that to me, I mean, it's reasonable, but really.
They could be a little nicer about it, I'd just implore the person to buy a box and some paints, and then sit down with them as they open it up, and explore the models with them.


----------

